# Van Halen Tour:Three Is A Magic Number



## GuitarsCanada

After two false starts earlier this year, Van Halen announce dates for a North American arena tour.

More...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Calgary Dec 11th. Cool.


----------



## ne1roc

:banana:

Well.........I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Robboman

25 date tour wraps up in CALGARY Dec 11th. Pretty sure I'll be there. If it actually happens. Think Ed will be sober that night?


----------



## Robboman

> Roth, 52, spoke virtually nonstop at the event, promising that the band's upcoming 25-date North American trek was merely the precursor to a world tour and to a new album.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070813/music_nm/vanhalen_dc_2;_ylt=Av4ScodxWsRJ4JZc61JLR08E1vAI

Maybe now everyone will stop bashing Eddie in the forums and bash on Dave instead!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Robboman said:


> 25 date tour wraps up in CALGARY Dec 11th. Pretty sure I'll be there. If it actually happens. Think Ed will be sober that night?


Well if he knows what's good for him he'll stay sober. But who knows, if Roth is Roth he might drive Eddie back to the bottle.


----------



## Robert Bogdan

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Well if he knows what's good for him he'll stay sober. But who knows, if Roth is Roth he might drive Eddie back to the bottle.


Seen them twice. Once in the 70's when they opened for Heart and again on their last tour. I walked out the second time during Eddie's "solo". 

I'm REALLY not sure if I want to be that dissapointed again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Could be the best they have been in years, or it could be a total bust. Tough one to call right now.


----------



## david henman

...they are talking a big game - not a good sign. 

if they really had it together, it would be better to let the performances, and word of mouth, do the talking.

then again, that would require getting dlr to shut up.

-dh


----------



## keefsdad

david henman said:


> ...they are talking a big game - not a good sign.
> 
> if they really had it together, it would be better to let the performances, and word of mouth, do the talking.
> 
> then again, that would require getting dlr to shut up.
> 
> -dh


Kind of like getting a guitar player to turn down


----------



## Robert Bogdan

keefsdad said:


> Kind of like getting a guitar player to turn down


Put some sheet music in front of Dave?


----------



## Robert1950

Van Halen. Yawn,... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## gproud

I was semi-excited until I saw the ticket prices...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Well, I picked up some tickets for the show at the ACC. We will see what happens.


----------



## ne1roc

I got a pair too! :banana:

I was freaking out though, I couldn't get anything and then I see this tiny link to the side saying Van Halen adds second show! I clicked on it and got primo seats for the Friday night show!

I think the first show sold out in 10 minutes?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Primo you say... I was on right away and already into the top level. I love the way they block all those tickets out. I could get a single on the floor about 20 rows back, but Marnie wants to see them too.


----------



## mario

I can't say I'm the biggest VH fan, but I did see them back in the late 70's at the old London Gardens and they were amazing! I ended up buying 4 tickets for the Friday show in Toronto. My brother is a huge Van Halen fan and he helped me out big time in my kitchen renovation. Hope they don't break up before then.


----------



## aC2rs

Hmmm

So Van Halen is coming to the ACC.

Very exciting :zzz:


----------



## ne1roc

Superyob said:


> Hmmm
> 
> So Van Halen is coming to the ACC.
> 
> Very exciting :zzz:


Considering the first show sold out in minutes and a second show added, I'd say there are quite a few people excited, so we won't miss you!


----------



## violation

Haha, you tell 'em ne1roc. 

I want to see me some Van Halen... but they're no where near me, :frown:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I have 4 seats for the Oct 7th show Section 308 Row 2 if anyone is wanting to go. I scored some better seats for the second show so will sell these off. Face value, no mark-up folks.


----------



## NB-SK

david henman said:


> ...they are talking a big game - not a good sign.
> 
> if they really had it together, it would be better to let the performances, and word of mouth, do the talking.
> 
> then again, that would require getting dlr to shut up.
> 
> -dh


Roth shutting up? I doubt it. That would be going against the image he created for himself. I'm not saying he doesn't have an hyperactive personality, but a big part of it is just theatrics.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ne1roc said:


> Considering the first show sold out in minutes and a second show added, I'd say there are quite a few people excited, so we won't miss you!


it appears both shows are now sold out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Those extra tickets arrived today. Anybody interested, PM me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sold two, I have two left for anyone interested


----------



## Robert1950

Anyone seen pictures of these guys? Wolfie looks like his mother, and likely weighs as much as his dad and uncle put together.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Robert1950 said:


> Anyone seen pictures of these guys? Wolfie looks like his mother, and likely weighs as much as his dad and uncle put together.


And your point is?


----------



## Mooh

I must be the only one who actually likes VAN HAGAR. Yeah, Van Halen was okay too. They're both guilty pleasures.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Van Halen rehearsal set*

Judging by this set, I can't wait to check out this show.

You Really Got Me
Romeo Delight
Somebody Get Me A Doctor
I'm The One
Mean Street
Unchained
Pretty Woman
Dance The Night Away
Ice Cream Man
Beautiful Girls
[Guitar Solo]
So This Is Love?
And The Cradle Will Rock
Everybody Wants Some
I'll Wait
Runnin' With The Devil
Little Guitars
Jamie's Cryin'
Atomic Punk
Feel Your Love Tonight
Little Dreamer
Panama
Hot For Teacher
Ain't Talkin' 'About Love

Encore:

1984
Jump


----------



## ne1roc

Yup! The set list looks awesome!!!
It sounds like Eddie is back judging from these crappy videos of the final rehearsal!
Van Halen


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Sold two, I have two left for anyone interested


Get these last two tickets boy's. Don't miss the event.


----------



## Starbuck

Mooh said:


> I must be the only one who actually likes VAN HAGAR. Yeah, Van Halen was okay too. They're both guilty pleasures.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


+2 I've seen them both and Sammy is awesome too! I never really considered it the same band.


----------



## david henman

...i have heard from two reliable industry sources who attended the dress rehearsals that they are living up to the hype, and then some. 

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada

david henman said:


> ...i have heard from two reliable industry sources who attended the dress rehearsals that they are living up to the hype, and then some.
> 
> -dh


you heard what the man said, I have two tickets remaining for the show. PM me if interested. Once again, face value here folks.


----------



## violation

david henman said:


> ...i have heard from two reliable industry sources who attended the dress rehearsals that they are living up to the hype, and then some.
> 
> -dh


I watched some of the videos for the last rehearsal... Zakk Wylde, Kirk Hammett and a ton of others were there. EVH waved Zakk towards the stage, Zakk tried to get up there from the crowd and give him a high five and DLR is like "Nah, nah, nah. Are you in show biz? Then get off the stage.", haha. 

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=80972

EVH still has the skills... wish I could see them.


----------



## Sneaky

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Calgary Dec 11th. Cool.


Dec 7 according to Ticketbastards, tix go on sale this Saturday.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Sneaky said:


> Dec 7 according to Ticketbastards, tix go on sale this Saturday.


Yep saw that. Thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Hot tickets boy's. get em' while you can. I of course still have two for the first show in TO. PM me for them. Face value, we have tix for the second show.


----------



## Robboman

*Opening Night Review*

Article:

http://www.kansascity.com/415/story/294852.html

Photos:

http://www.charlotte.com/multimedia/galleries/gallery/296298.html


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I landed 8 tickets on Saturday morning for the Calgary show. The set list made it a no brainer for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Who is going to the show tonight at ACC? We are going next Friday night.


----------



## ne1roc

I have tickets for Friday too.......but as it turned out, my brother in law couldn't make it to last nights concert so he gave them to me! :banana:

Well, let me tell you folks, this show just may be the best VH concert I've ever seen! The Balance tour previously won that category but last night was perfect.

Eddie was just spot on! His playing and tone last night was classic. I am pretty much in awe this morning! Eddie is back. :bow:

Dave was shockingly good...........I think better then I've ever heard him, minus his trade mark harmonic screams and high jump leg splits, he concentrated on singing the notes he could hit.

Wolfgang did a great job with the bass. Backup vocals with him and Eddie were spot on! He was pretty low key throughout the concert. Honestly, I did not miss Micheal Anthony last night. Wolfgang got the job done well.

Alex was Alex! Solid drumming and having agreat time!

This was one of the better sounding concerts I've heard in a while. I don't know if it was where I was sitting or just a great sound system but everything in the mix stood out crystal clear. The guitar sound was huge!
I think I need one of those 5150III amps. The stage and lights were very cool! 

I could go on for a page or two about the concert but will stop here and say, this concert is a must see! Even those who used to like Van Halen but moved onto other things, or those who gave up on Eddie due to his attitude and problems, should consider finding a ticket and check this show out! 
It will not disapoint!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Looking forward to the gig on Friday night :rockon2:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

ne1roc said:


> I have tickets for Friday too.......but as it turned out, my brother in law couldn't make it to last nights concert so he gave them to me! :banana:
> 
> Well, let me tell you folks, this show just may be the best VH concert I've ever seen! The Balance tour previously won that category but last night was perfect.
> 
> Eddie was just spot on! His playing and tone last night was classic. I am pretty much in awe this morning! Eddie is back. :bow:
> 
> Dave was shockingly good...........I think better then I've ever heard him, minus his trade mark harmonic screams and high jump leg splits, he concentrated on singing the notes he could hit.
> 
> Wolfgang did a great job with the bass. Backup vocals with him and Eddie were spot on! He was pretty low key throughout the concert. Honestly, I did not miss Micheal Anthony last night. Wolfgang got the job done well.
> 
> Alex was Alex! Solid drumming and having agreat time!
> 
> This was one of the better sounding concerts I've heard in a while. I don't know if it was where I was sitting or just a great sound system but everything in the mix stood out crystal clear. The guitar sound was huge!
> I think I need one of those 5150III amps. The stage and lights were very cool!
> 
> I could go on for a page or two about the concert but will stop here and say, this concert is a must see! Even those who used to like Van Halen but moved onto other things, or those who gave up on Eddie due to his attitude and problems, should consider finding a ticket and check this show out!
> It will not disapoint!


Good to hear his singing is holding up. How was his ego? That's pretty much the only thing that could ruin if for me.


----------



## ne1roc

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Good to hear his singing is holding up. How was his ego? That's pretty much the only thing that could ruin if for me.


Dave kept a fairly low profile..............for Dave. It was a different Dave? I'll tell you one thing, he took batton twirling classes for this tour. I was kinda impressed! 

It was all business last night. This concert seemed like it was performed to a script? That could be considered a good or bad thing? I liked it because they played so well. Interaction with the crowd was minimal. I don't think they acknowleged being in Toronto? You know the whole, " Hey Toronto, its great to be back" schtik. Pauses between songs were minimal. 

If they can all keep the egos to themselves, they will definitely make it through the whole tour succesfully. I think it may be part of their game plan?


----------



## al3d

WHat actually happened to Micael ANtony?...been trying to find something on the net but with no luck?....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

al3d said:


> WHat actually happened to Micael ANtony?...been trying to find something on the net but with no luck?....


Nothing, he's been doing stuff with Sammy. That probably pissed Eddie off a bit, they could of probably made up, but Eddie also wanted Wolfgang to do the bass.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

It's time to go see Eddy and the boys rock... :rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Well, we attended the show last night. Some personal notes. Was great to see DLR singing those songs, finally. The set list was excellent. Not sure why they built that big S that comes out into the crowd. Wolfie came out once, DLR strolled out twice, that was the extent of it's use. 

Wolfie is just a kid, so he did very well for being out there with these guys on a mega tour like this. But he was no replacement for M.A. there was something missing there and it showed IMO.

The sound seemed fine to me for the first 6-7 songs and then it became somewhat muffled. Could not hear the guitar parts very well and the bass was booming. We had to sit through the obligatory Alex Van Halen drum solo. This man is an OK drummer and does the job well, keeping time and so on. But for goodness sakes he should not be doing drum solo's.

The EVH solo was the biggest dissapointment of the night. it was not very good at all. He did some screwing around with his gadgetry and then a few minutes of tapping, that was it. Overall I enjoyed the show, great to see EVH and DLR together. But I must say when I seen them back with Gary Cherone they frigging blew my head off and the EVH solo left me with my jaw wide open and saliva dripping down my chin.lofu


----------



## ne1roc

I've never been a fan of Eddie's spotlight solo? I wish he would just play Eruption from start to finish and call it quits after that. 

As far as Micheal Anthony goes, the only thing missing to me was his character and presence on stage. I really think Wolfgang gets the job done otherwise.

As far as sound went, I sat very close to the stage this time. It was loud and the bass was particularly loud last night. Dave asked the soundman to lower the bass in his in-ear monitors. Eddie seemed to be yelling alot at his guitar tech at the side of the stage? There may have been an issue. Last concert, I was smack centre stage on the opposite end of the arena and it sounded perfect.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

We were about mid way back on the left hand side. Like I said, seemed to be fine for the first 6-7 songs and then after that it went a bit sour.


----------



## traynor_garnet

From what I heard on YouTube the band sounds pretty good as a whole but . . .

Roth has no range left and is reworking a lot of the melodies.

Wolfie doesn't have Mike Anthony's voice and this really sucks because the backup vocals are a HUGE part of VH's sound. On some of the Youtube stuff the backups are horribly off key. Why didn't they just get Mike and make it a real reunion . . .

Still debating if I will go when they come to Edmonton

TG


----------



## mario

Just got back from Toronto. Saw the VH show Friday night and quite frankly...I thought it was awesome! A lot better than I thought it would be. The seats we had were off to the side, so I did not find the sound bad at all. IMHO, Eddie played his ass off! As far as Diamond Dave...he is in his mid50's. He never sounded like he was out of tune. I thought he sounded great. I was quite surprised with Wolfgang VanHalen. It must be very hard at that age to play for a crowd of that size at his age. I thought he did a great job. It looked like Eddie was was having a blast playing with his son. GREAT SHOW!


----------



## Warren

mario said:


> Just got back from Toronto. Saw the VH show Friday night and quite frankly...I thought it was awesome! A lot better than I thought it would be. The seats we had were off to the side, so I did not find the sound bad at all. IMHO, Eddie played his ass off! As far as Diamond Dave...he is in his mid50's. He never sounded like he was out of tune. I thought he sounded great. I was quite surprised with Wolfgang VanHalen. It must be very hard at that age to play for a crowd of that size at his age. I thought he did a great job. It looked like Eddie was was having a blast playing with his son. GREAT SHOW!


I was there also and it was awesome. This was my 3rd time at a VH concert and they didn't let me down. I was in the corner almost straight on about 8 rows up, just looking over everyone's head on the floor, and my comments would be about the same as Mario's.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I sat in on the gig at the Palace last night (Detroit) and I am very glad I did. The sound and show were much better than my TO experience. EVH's solo was way better, we got short changed in TO in that respect. I was on EVH's side last night and down lower so not sure if that made the big difference in the sound or not, but it was much clearer and better separated for sure.

Great show.


----------



## ne1roc

Thats great to hear! :rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Calgary show is tomorrow night. Got to love a Friday concert = Good Time!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I was really impressed with the show. The sound wasn't that bad, better than the last tour with Sammy.

The set list was friggen' great.

The levels had Eddie a little louder than everyone else, making it tougher to hear Wolfgang on bass. Sometimes DLR as well. But I'm there to hear Eddie so it didn't bother me.

Eddie played a simplified guitar, didn't step out too often, and was pretty clean because of it. His guitar solo was a just a big medley of his instrumentals, which I really enjoyed.

DLR did a great job singing, but I kinda knew he would, I saw him a few years back and was impressed with how he held up back then. He didn't act like an idiot on stage which is impressive in it's own.

The most surprising was how he and Eddie interacted. I truelly believe they are getting along and enjoy being on stage together.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I'm going tonight and really hope I don't leave disappointed.

Could you tell me about the set list? Do they play anything but the singles?

TG


----------



## Jeff Flowerday




----------



## Jeff Flowerday

traynor_garnet said:


> I'm going tonight and really hope I don't leave disappointed.
> 
> Could you tell me about the set list? Do they play anything but the singles?
> 
> TG


 
Well, how was it?


----------



## traynor_garnet

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Well, how was it?


I would give it a solid B, maybe a B+. The sound wasn't great. Whenever they really let it rip the bass drums and guitar became very muddy, to the point where you couldn't even really tell what they were playing. We had bad seats in the nose bleeds so it may have sounded better up front. When they backed off a bit it sounded much better and clearer.

Eddie was playing great. He makes it seem so freakin easy. Great to see him in decent shape again. Roth's range isn't there but he still puts on a good show and really brings back the attitude that VH needs. It sounded better in person than any of the YouTube clips I heard.

I really find the whole "rock show" format cliche. The drum solo and guitar solo seem staged and perfunctory. I really liked when they jammed and improvised. Van Halen playing The Who!!?? Cool . . .

Gave my buddy my last beer, when to get more, and they had stopped serving!!! Argh . . .

TG


----------



## GuitarsCanada

That's the way I veiwed the first VH in Toronto. But when I seen them in Detroit 3 weeks later, I was blown away.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

traynor_garnet said:


> Gave my buddy my last beer, when to get more, and they had stopped serving!!! Argh . . .
> 
> TG


Yep, lights out = no beer sales.


----------

